# Shell Vino Bello



## hintok (Jul 31, 2014)

Does anyone know where I can find a  Shell points chart?  I am thinking of buying resale points to get into Vino Bello, but not sure how many I would need.  I am wondering if it would make sense to own Shell points for rental purposes in Napa.  Thanks


----------



## presley (Aug 1, 2014)

The point cost is insane for this resort.  This isn't copying in a nice order, but you can get the idea.  A platinum one bedroom is 5800 points.  

Vino Bello Resort, Napa, CA

Season	 
Dates	 
Unit Type	
SVC Points

Friday or Saturday	 
Thursday or Sunday	 
Monday-Wednesday	 
Weekly
Platinum	5/21 - 10/21	1BR
2BR
STU	1200
1850
650	800
1250
450	600
950
350	5800
9050
3250
Gold	3/16 - 5/20
10/22 - 11/15	1BR
2BR
STU	1150
1750
600	750
1150
400	450
700
250	5150
7900
2750
Silver	1/1 - 3/15
11/16 - 12/31	1BR
2BR
STU	950
1450
500	650
1000
350	400
600
200	4400
6700
2300


----------



## SmithOp (Aug 1, 2014)

I have a weekend getaway next month.  Here is a sale I just got from Extra Holidays, can you compete with these prices for renting?

Napa Valley, CA - Vino Bello Resort
Wyndham ® Extra Holidays
Book It
Vino Bello Resort Exterior ViewStudio Suites from $112 per night. Book with us by August 31st to enjoy this special rate!

Book online or call 1-800-428-1932 and mention code: CALFALL.

Offered by Wyndham ® Extra Holidays, LLC ® 2014. Book by August 31, 2014. Travel by December 30, 2014. Mention code: CALFALL. 2-night minimum length of stay required. Subject to hotel availability. New reservations only. Not valid on group reservations. Non-commissionable, cannot be used in conjunction with any other offer or discount program.

Oceanside too:
Oceanside, CA - Oceanside Pier Resort
Wyndham ® Extra Holidays
Book It
Oceanside Pier Resort Exterior ViewHotel Rooms from $91 per night. Book with us by August 31st to enjoy this special rate!

Book online or call 1-800-428-1932 and mention code: CALFALL.


----------



## presley (Aug 1, 2014)

SmithOp said:


> I have a weekend getaway next month.  Here is a sale I just got from Extra Holidays, can you compete with these prices for renting?
> 
> Napa Valley, CA - Vino Bello Resort
> Wyndham ® Extra Holidays
> ...



Vino Bello is one the places that most of the time, it is cheaper to book without being an owner.   I've seen getaways in II for less than what my MFs would be for the same stay.  I haven't thought to look at the Wyndham extra holidays, because I wrongly assumed that the prices would be too high.  Studios for $112. are an incredible deal.  

Mega owners pay less MFs per point than I do.  Perhaps being a mega owner would make renting worthwhile.  Otherwise, I'd say not a good business plan.

EDIT:  BTW, Dave, let me know all about it when you get back.  It's a place I've been thinking about going for a 2-3 night stay.


----------



## Beefnot (Aug 1, 2014)

Attached is a clean view of the chart.


----------



## hintok (Aug 3, 2014)

Thanks Presley, SmithOp and Beefnot for helping me decide not to consider Shell Vino Bello as a rental. There are a lot of luxury hotels in Napa, but just a few timeshares.  With the Napa Valley Wine Auction and all the other local events I thought it might make a good rental.  The recent thread on _What are the Best Rental Areas_? made me think of Napa.


----------

